
DJI Flight Simulator Possible Malware - GeneDoc
Downloaded the DJI Flight Simulator last night (4&#x2F;30&#x2F;19). My antivirus program blocked the install, saying &quot;DJI_FS.exe&quot; contains a pattern consistent with &quot;TR&#x2F;Crypt.ZPACK.Gen [trojan]&quot;. So, I clearly cannot use it. I already deleted it, so cannot confirm the version -- possibly 2.20....<p>My tinfoil hat says to watch out for a non-US&#x27;s company trying to infiltrate other countries&#x27; computers. But, nah, that&#x27;d never happen. Right?<p>My science geek side says that perhaps it&#x27;s a false positive.<p>How do you prove it? My only options seem to be to either not use it or install it on a dark PC without connection to the rest of my network, but I don&#x27;t know if the app will still work without a network connection.
======
gus_massa
Have you submitted it to Virus Total to see if the other antivirus detect it?
[https://www.virustotal.com](https://www.virustotal.com)

~~~
GeneDoc
No, it was interesting. Results:

Cyren = W32/Trojan.CSLT-4203; Ikarus = Trojan.Crypt; McAfee =
Artemis!CE570BABD051

